# Ghost Shrimp+Betta=??



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

I have 2 ghost shrimp in a 10g tank and thats it. My little bro had a betta in a like 1/2 gallon container (I felt so bad for it) so I offered to take it off his hands and let it live in there. It's gonna be my maternity tank for my female fish when they have babies. Bettas are slow pokes so I think the baby fish would get awayy... idk tho.

Anyways it looked like it chased the ghost shrimp. I can move the ghost shrimp into my 29 gallon but I'd prefer not to... bettas are so slow I thinkt he ghost shrimp will be fine.

Are these two compatable or what do ya'll think?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They can move pretty quick when they want to. They move pretty quickly from my net. lol Bettas can do alright with ghost shrimp. It depends on their presonality. Some miight make a snack out of the shrimp, though.


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ghost shrimp are super fast and fast learners. When they find out that your betta could be a threat they do a real good job of staying away from your betta.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, thanks guys.


----------



## BettaSCHmacK (Jan 7, 2010)

my betta never showed any aggression towards the ghost shrimp i had. good tank mate. until i cleaned my tank and forgot the shrimp was in there and i accidentally sucked him into the vacuum and he died.


----------

